# Veels geluk Gerhard



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Veels Geluk met die verjaarsdag gerhard mag daar nog baie wees en mag God se rykste seenige op jou rus daar in die verte
Geniet Hendrik


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dankie Hendrik.

Ek waardeur dit baie.

Julle ouens bring Afrika 'n bietjie nader elke keer as ek met julle praat.

Groete.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Hendrik,

Sorry, I not want to hijack you thread with my greeting, but unfortunately we release together our greetings.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Gerhard baie geluk my maat! Soos jy vanoggend gesê het, jy is nou weereens 21 maar met 11jaar se ondervinding!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gerhard.  ccasion13:
Take care and always good luck. :darkbeer:


:wav:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Hi Hendrik,
> 
> Sorry, I not want to hijack you thread with my greeting, but unfortunately we release together our greetings.


Geen probleem Frank 
Great minds thinks a like


----------

